# Amazing Gracie



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Amazing Gracie is about a Great Dane and the founders of Three Dog Bakery. A fun, quick read


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I read that book some years ago and still tear up thinking about it. It is a great story and so heartwarming.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great book!


----------

